# Wine from cherry concentrate



## Cjperry (Feb 22, 2015)

I am very new to wine making, would like a recipe for making wine from cherry concentrate, I have 16 oz of tart montmorency cherry concentrate it says it will make 1 gallon of juice, does anyone have a good recipe for cherry, or spiced cherry wine, also need to know how many gallons I can make from it, thank


----------

